# Need some help setting up home studio.



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey everyone. I need some help. I have all the compnents I need to record my stuff at home, but I'm unsure of how to get it all setup in terms of cables.

Here's what I have so far.

Alesis UltraMix 8 (USB to computer)
Line 6 Guitar Port (USB to computer)
Reel to Reel (from 1967...no USB...have to go into mixer through AUX jacks)
Mic's (XLR and 1/4inch)
Soundcard (Sound Blaster X-Fi - the one with that front end thing and remote)
Cubase SX-3
Guitar Rig 3
Sonar 6 Producer
Fruity Loops 7 XXL Producer

If you look up the mixer I have, you'll see all the plugs it has...I guess I'm a little confused by them all...)

What I would like in the end (if possible) is to have The mixer into the computer, and the Guitar port into the computer seperatly...but at the same time...that way when I go into Sonar or Cubase I can just select which one I would like to record with...Guitar Port for guitar, the mixer for vocals and keyboards.

I would also like to have it set so that not only can I record to my computer, but have the Reel to Reel plugged into the mixer so I can record onto that as well...and record onto it from the computer if possible. I have two sets of speakers, one being my main set, and another just kicking around. It would be cool to keep my main set as my primary speakers, so I can listen to my mp3's through my computer as well as listen to my Guitar Port playback (which I can currently do), and have the spare set acting as monitors for my vocals VIA the mixer. 

Sound confusing? Well, I'm sure stumped. I have a box of all different kinds of cables and stuff, so if I need things like 1/8th inch to 1/4inch or to RCA (red and whites) I have those. Please guys, I'm begging you for help!


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm fairly new to this myself, but here's what I know:

Plug the guitar port and mixer into two separate USB ports. You should then be able to select which USB port you want to record from in Cubase/Sonar. 

The mixer: (I'm assuming that http://www.alesis.com/multimix8usb is what you have. I think you can monitor through the USB port - correct me if I"m wrong) Run the reel to reel and vocal mics through the mixer. In Cubase/Sonar, make sure your input and output is set to the mixer when you want to record keys & vocals. Then run your secondary speakers through the stereo line outs or headphone out, whichever works/sounds better. Depending on your computer's latency, you might want to turn off sonar/cubase's monitoring on the tracks that you're recording.

Guitar port: Just do what you're currently doing with it - you just have to select different input/output channels to record from the guitar port and output through your primary speakers.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

It does make sense. The only problem is Sonar and Cubase aren't seeing the mixer (which is the one you linked to btw) or I'm not seeing what it's listed as.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Do you have the drivers installed? Check your playback and recording devices in windows - they should show up there too. If they don't, then the drivers haven't been installed. When I plug my tubepre in, it shows up as "02 USB Codec". (The 02 is the USB port # I had it in).


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Well when I bought it, it did not come with any drivers, only a disk with Cubase LE on it. I didn't bother installing Cubase LE, because I already have Cubase SX3. Maybe for some reason, it includes hidden drivers on the disk? I bought it new, so I know I'm not missing anything..

EDIT: Installed Cubase LE....nothing. I still can't see the mixer.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Try getting the drivers from here: http://www.alesis.com/support/index.php#


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

No drivers for it, only the product overview, the reference manual, and the quick start guide. All of which I have the actual manuals that came in the box. 

crap..



EDIT: In an hour or so, I'm going to be formatting the old compy and starting fresh. I'll get all my programs up and running again, then try to reinstall all my hardware..see if that makes a difference.


----------

